# DML 24X accessories... WHERE?



## jonrms (6 Jan 2011)

I need and want a few bits for my lathe... just suddenly realised I would like more..

where is the best place to find them... 

and its a 1999 model am I right in thinking that the thread on TPI is 3/4 dia by 16tpi?


----------



## paulm (6 Jan 2011)

That's the right thread size. What kind of things are you after ?

Most bits can be got from Toolpost, Axminster, Peter Childs, Turners Retreat etc if you google from them.

The other thing you may need to know, depending on what bits you are buying, is that the headstock and tailstock on that model take 1MT fittings (1 Morse Taper), that's the size the spindles are bored out to for drive/live centres.

Hope that helps.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## jonrms (6 Jan 2011)

I have the 1mt mandrel for the pen kits I do... but I was after excuse my lack of terms when I write this..

a chuch for bowls and also a chuck that has a single screw in the middle... I got loads of bits but none fit.... I bought this lathe last year as a job lot and its fine.. but the only usefull thing it has is its face plate which isnt good for what I need... I need or really want a small screw chuck and one that opens up to hold the wood... in a O shape if that makes sense...


----------



## jonrms (6 Jan 2011)

ahh 2 of those websites have what I am after... one is a small face plate with a screw in the middle.. the other is a bowl chuck... dang.. I might need to buy two of those and they are not cheap!!!! ie one for the bottom of the bowl and one for the inside to finish the bottom.... arrgh. oh well.


----------



## Blister (6 Jan 2011)

jonrms":3pz2s3ym said:


> I have the 1mt mandrel for the pen kits I do... but I was after excuse my lack of terms when I write this..
> 
> a chuch for bowls and also a chuck that has a single screw in the middle... I got loads of bits but none fit.... I bought this lathe last year as a job lot and its fine.. but the only usefull thing it has is its face plate which isnt good for what I need... I need or really want a small screw chuck and one that opens up to hold the wood... in a O shape if that makes sense...




Most new chucks come with a screw chuck fitting that id held in the jaws of said chuck 

like these 

http://www.asktools.co.uk/contents/en-uk/d54.html

they call it a wood worm screw :wink:


----------



## jonrms (6 Jan 2011)

thanks.. I have only got back into turning after a long spell.... but have done mostly pens.... so I want to now do bowls and goblets... I just fancy them.

but WOW price... EEK... must be some for sale used somewhere..... holy cow.. I am not made of money!!! I will need a few items by the looks of it!!!


----------



## Blister (6 Jan 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Record-RP4000-4-J ... 45f7d9e4ce

.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Record-RP-3000X-C ... 230cfff4c0


----------

